# Récupérer OS X après UBUNTU ...



## tw05guil (28 Novembre 2009)

J'ai besoin d'aide : 
Machine concernée : powerbook alu 15" G4 1,5 GHz

Problème : j'ai installé Ubuntu 9.04, par curiosité à partir d'un CD spécifique pour PPC. Après quelques essais j'ai réussi, en utilisant TOUT le DD.

Après avoir tripatouillé le système, j'ai voulu revenir en OS 10.5 ... impossible, que ce soit en démarrant sur le DVD (kernel panic), en reformatant le DD et en y installant un OS 10.3 en mode target à partir d'une autre de mes machines (démarrage puis écran inerte). 

J'ai tenté tout ce que vingt ans d'expériences Mac m'ont appris : réinitialiser la PRAM par exemple. Rien n'y fait.
Sur le net, peu d'aide.

Je n'ai pas un grand besoin de ce portable et il me permet de visualiser des vidéos, cependant UBUNTU me semble vider la batterie très vite, ne gère pas le rétroéclairage du clavier, l'ajustement de la luminosité de l'écran etc ... donc ne me satisfait pas totalement (et puis je l'ai installé avec VMWare sur mon Imac Inter).

Qui aurait la solution ?


----------



## claud (1 Décembre 2009)

une idée (?) : tu bootes sur le CD ubuntu (donc en live) et tu ouvres un terminal, tu y tapes
sudo gparted
et tu valides et tu auras l'utilitaire de disque Linux
tu crées une partition pour y installer ensuite ubuntu et une zone non allouée pour tenter d'y installer ensuite mac OS X
ou bien une fois en live tu installes à nouveau ubuntu sur une plus petite partition en partitionnant avec l'installeur (qui utilise gparted) et donc en laissant une zone non allouée pour y installer mac OS X ensuite

le plus simple est peut-être avec gparted de formater la zone non allouée en FAT 32 (ou même tout ton DD ?) : mac et ubuntu lisent et écrivent sur du FAT 32

ce qui est étrange c'est que tu ne puisses plus booter sur ton DVD leopard ?


----------



## GillesF (2 Décembre 2009)

Eventuellement recréer une table de partition mac avec Gparted avant de créer une partition


----------



## tw05guil (3 Décembre 2009)

OK, merci pour ces conseils que je vais tenter d'appliquer ce WE.

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## tw05guil (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir

J'ai tenté de reformater avec gparted ... nada
J'ai continué en mode target mais en créant deux partitions 1 HSF+ et 1 Linux. Cela m'a permis de réinstaller Linux mais pas OS X !!!

Je continue à chercher ...


----------



## GillesF (5 Décembre 2009)

> J'ai tenté de reformater avec gparted ... nada


Tu veux dire quoi par nada?

Tu as tenté en recréant une table de partition?


----------



## tw05guil (5 Décembre 2009)

Bon, ben ça marche mais tout simplement, en ayant utilisé le CD d'*origine* du Powerbook et non le CD d'installation de 10.3 ou le DVD de LEOPARD !

Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris de temps de me répondre. 
Comme quoi et comme aurait dit Confucius "l'expérience est une lumière qui n'éclaire que le chemin parcouru". 

Je m'en veux de ne pas avoir pensé à cette solution auparavant.

Point positif : bon à savoir pour d'autres possesseurs de mac dans mon cas.


----------



## tw05guil (8 Décembre 2009)

Tout allait bien mais il faut vivre dangereusement ...

J'ai utilisé Monolingual, en faisant attention de ne virer que ce dont je ne voulais pas : polices très étrangères, système intel ...

Résultats : des menus en partie en japonais, chinois ou autre langue absconse.

Donc, je redémarre sur le DVD d'installation et là, rebelote, kernel panic ! et panique tout court d'ailleurs.

Fier de la solution précédemment trouvée, je glisse le DVD dans la fente du lecteur et RIEN A FAIRE depuis. 

J'utlise le CD Ubuntu, qui lui démarre pour de nouveau partitionner et je réussis à installer Xubuntu mais toujours pas OSX.

Pour le moment, DiskWarrior détecte des anomalies, les corrige mais ne permet pat au félin de rugir. Je suis en train de tester TECHTOOL Pro.

Incroyable NON ...


----------



## tw05guil (3 Janvier 2010)

Voici la solution : il semble que dans les man&#339;uvres que j'ai faites, un fichier caché du système de démarrage se soit effacé, probablement "automount".

Un ami a été chercher ce fichier (rendu visible par onyx) dans le système d'un Cube sous 10.3. Le Powerbook était en mode target et il l'a donc collé dans les fichiers symétriques rendus visibles sur le portable. (désolé pour le manque de précision quant aux chemins)

L'installation a démarré et s'est réalisée correctement. Une kernerl nous a fait peur mais au redémarrage suivant plus de soucis. 

J'ai réinstallé Léopard et tout va bien.

Quant à Xubuntu, je trouve que c'est sympa mais je me contente de le tester en mode virtuel ...


----------

